# Parnis Big Pilot



## Mr Cracker

Hi does anyone have one of these ?

I know they are a "Homage" to IWC but i like it and i think they are good value for money and if you are getting into automatic watches its a good stepping stone .

Powered by a sea-gull 2551 automatic movement, so far its pretty reliable apart form a noisy rotor i cant fault it .


----------



## mrteatime

love 'em....had a few and always been lucky with them....in fact i might just have to get myself another!


----------



## Mr Cracker

I've also got a sterile Panerai "homage"and love that too its a phantom dial !


----------



## Guest

Always wondered about these watches. They use Seagull movements yet a Seagull mechanical is about 3 times the price. I can only assume the build of Parnis watches are far inferior? Or Seagull dont sell them the same movements they put in their own watches.


----------



## chocko

Yes I have one keeps great time


----------



## bowie

I have this one the well known Garton 




























bowie


----------



## Chascomm

robert75 said:


> Always wondered about these watches. They use Seagull movements yet a Seagull mechanical is about 3 times the price. I can only assume the build of Parnis watches are far inferior? Or Seagull dont sell them the same movements they put in their own watches.


There's more to a watch than just the movement. There is the case, dial, hands, strap, assembly, regulating, QC check, etc... And Sea-Gull offer a factory warranty.

And Sea-Gull reserve some specifications on certain calibres for their own brand only (e.g. the ST25 variant with perpetual calendar). From this year we will see entire calibre families reserved for the house brand (e.g. ST41).

There may be other more subtle factors involved too. For example Parnis watches may be designed around the most numerous (therefore cheapest) variants of the ST25 calibre, whereas Sea-Gull may use other movements of that family that are produced in smaller quantities hence a higher price. However if their model range includes those more common specifications as used by Parnis (e.g power-reserve) they will set their price to be consistent with other more exotic models in the range.

Brand prestige will also play an increasing role in Sea-Gull's pricing policies from now on, too.

That's just how it looks to me without the benefit of insider information.


----------



## mrteatime

i have had a couple of parnis' with a miyota movt in as well.....


----------



## Tony1951

chocko said:


> Yes I have one keeps great time


I love the look of that.

What size is it across the watch (9 to 3) without the crown?

I think I'd like one of them. That one looks not too big. About 43mm would be my max size, having been born when watches were 35mm. Some of these big ones give me the shudders. Nothing so strange as personal taste is there.


----------



## Tony1951

robert75 said:


> Always wondered about these watches. They use Seagull movements yet a Seagull mechanical is about 3 times the price. I can only assume the build of Parnis watches are far inferior? Or Seagull dont sell them the same movements they put in their own watches.


I think that Sea-Gull are doing what the Swiss have done - moving their prices up to reflect what people are prepared to pay for the brand. I probably wouldn't assume that the price of goods sold here by them reflects their actual costs. The Parnis watches are not made in the watch factory that produced the movements and we can only guess at the conditions and quality control, but so many people speak well of the Parnis watches they bought that I don't think they can be that bad. Lower end Sea-Gulls like the M177S are only $23 more expensive than the $100 Parnis watches and they have the odd quality control problems too. Mine did, but I mended it and love it all the more for the interesting time I spent working out what was wrong and sorting it out. Much better than sending it back to the seller in China.

I have my eye on this one and am struggling against temptation......


----------



## taffyman

*YES I DO AND I REALLY LIKE IT . KEEPS GOOD TIME NOTHING FLASHY BUT ITS EASY TO READ .*


----------



## Alex11

They are quite nice watches really for the money, what do people think value wise? A good investment watch?


----------



## Tony1951

I doubt they could be considered investment watches, because people are often rubbishing the brand. However, they are mostly good. Since I posted above here in May, I bought one and it is REALLY good. It cost me about Â£56, was delivered from HK in four days and it is a fantastic time keeper.



















I mean - what's not to like about a watch that looks like that at Â£56 delivered and keeps time to a second or two a day? It's maybe a bit big for my liking at 44mm, but I am getting used to it.

I ordered a pilot type dial and hands for it and will try them out when they arrive. It's a great watch though for the money. Seagull 3220 I think - a 6498 clone.

PS - regard any reference to waterproof to 3ATM as wishful thinking. Mine misted up after an enthusiastic hand washing event.


----------



## samb

what a beautiful watch, I love it!


----------



## Alex11

They look exceptional quality for 50 odd quid... !


----------



## AlexC1981

It's a shame they don't do any 40mm wide or less with mechanical movements. I think the smallest I have seen is 43mm.


----------



## Alex11

Yes they are very big watches...


----------



## Xantiagib

50 odd quid got me this from HK recently.... its not going to stop me buying the real thing if I could afford it - but I can't so I won't.....










My wife said It looked like a watch for old men with eyesight problems .... and my Dad said oooh that's nice and easy to read....

oh well


----------



## mrteatime

on the few panny alikes ive had ive ended up spending more on the strap!!


----------



## Padders

I have had 5 of them now, none cost me more than Â£35 and to my mind all offered a lot of watch for the money. Quality control does vary though so buy with your eyes open.


----------



## mel

If you want a reeal cheapo version, google on "HERC" watches, I think they still do them! I've had mine about three years now, cheap as chips and quite substantial for less than Â£30 at the time. It carries the "HERC" Maltese Cross logo, so it's a homage rather than a complete rip=off :lol:


----------

